# Cant stop crying



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, looking for a bit of reassurance. Had to have my beloved dog put down a week ago today and i just cant stop crying. I feel lost and totally inconsolable..................please tell me i am not the only one who feels this way after a loss. xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad. So sorry for your loss 

It's very raw now, but time will make it easier.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

aww


Lurcherlad said:


> Very sad. So sorry for your loss
> 
> It's very raw now, but time will make it easier.


awww, thank you for your reply, strangely enough, my dog was a lurcher cross.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've lost your friend. Most of us feel the same when we lose our beloved pets and grieving is part of the recovery process. It takes time to get used to being without them. I usually put something on a memorial website or make a photo book which keeps me occupied for the first week or two and they are still close. You will feel better in time I promise you and he/she will always be in your heart..


----------



## kerrybg (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Dawn

So sorry to hear of your loss. Pets are such a large part of your life, you have to grieve for them in the same way as you would a member of the family - but it will get easier.

I plant a rose for every animal I lose - there's been a fair few of them now - and I sit in the garden in summer and look at them and remember the love they gave me. You can never replace your dog but they are always in your heart.

Kerry


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It very hard when you loss of beloved member of the family, but you do learn to live with it, it takes time, but the pain never really goes aways. it's been 7 years since I lost my Amber and I still cry for her at times.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw a lovely horse this morning on our walk - the spitting image of my beautiful bay mare who I lost 15 years ago.

I smiled and thought, how lovely  - then  

I still miss her.

They are always in our hearts - just give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry you've lost your friend. Most of us feel the same when we lose our beloved pets and grieving is part of the recovery process. It takes time to get used to being without them. I usually put something on a memorial website or make a photo book which keeps me occupied for the first week or two and they are still close. You will feel better in time I promise you and he/she will always be in your heart..


Thank you for your kind reply..............means a lot to me.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry you've lost your friend. Most of us feel the same when we lose our beloved pets and grieving is part of the recovery process. It takes time to get used to being without them. I usually put something on a memorial website or make a photo book which keeps me occupied for the first week or two and they are still close. You will feel better in time I promise you and he/she will always be in your heart..


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

kerrybg said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss. Pets are such a large part of your life, you have to grieve for them in the same way as you would a member of the family - but it will get easier.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kerry, the roses are a lovely idea.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> It very hard when you loss of beloved member of the family, but you do learn to live with it, it takes time, but the pain never really goes aways. it's been 7 years since I lost my Amber and I still cry for her at times.


aww, Bless you, thanks for your reply.


----------



## kerrybg (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Dawn, how are you doing now?

Kerry


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dawn061059 said:


> Hi everyone, looking for a bit of reassurance. Had to have my beloved dog put down a week ago today and i just cant stop crying. I feel lost and totally inconsolable..................please tell me i am not the only one who feels this way after a loss. xx


I lost Joshua over six years ago but I still can't see a photo of him without crying. I won't say you've get over it, because it doesn't work like that, but it will get easier.


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

kerrybg said:


> Hey Dawn, how are you doing now?
> 
> Kerry


Hi Kerry, feeling a little better now, learning to live with the good days and bad days. Still getting that knot in my stomach sometimes. I have two other dogs and its very hard seeing them miss her so much. Just waiting for her remains from the vet. Going to sort out a little memorial area in the garden for her. It is getting easier though. Thank you so much for your concern and reading the lovely messages on this site from you and all the other lovely folk has helped greatly. xx


----------



## Dawn061059 (Sep 24, 2016)

newfiesmum said:


> I lost Joshua over six years ago but I still can't see a photo of him without crying. I won't say you've get over it, because it doesn't work like that, but it will get easier.


aww, bless you. xx


----------



## kerrybg (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Dawn

Glad you're feeling a bit better, but it does take time. Seeing the other dogs grieving can't help, I see the same with Polly, the sister of the one I lost a few weeks ago. She looks lost without him, although she has 2 others to keep her company. Chin up kid, one day you'll be able to look back and remember just the happiness and push away the sadness at the end. 

Kerry


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive lost quite a few, last one only 13mths old and still cant bring myself to look at his photos, it does eventually get easier though, so sorry for your loss, take time and it will get easier to remember the good times x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ive lost quite a few, last one only 13mths old and still cant bring myself to look at his photos, it does eventually get easier though, so sorry for your loss, take time and it will get easier to remember the good times x


I remember your puppy. It was not long after I lost Joshua and they were both such babies. Much worse when they are still young, I think.


----------



## den9112 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Dawn,i lost my collie cross 2 years ago this christmas ,it broke my heart and i still miss him big time now '
,i still get upset from time to time but thats normal especialy when you have lost such a big freind...i vowed never to go through the hurt again ,but guess what i have decided that i have so much i can give to another Dog that i have taken the plunge ,took me a while as i wanted to get the right Dog that suited ,and i have found him,i was lucky as i had a freind who needed their Dog looking after and i spent the first year Dog sitting at every oportunity ,i did try borrow my doggy but that gap without my own Dog was just to big..Only those that have loved and lost a Dog know what you are going through ,i know it will not stop the hurt,i thought i would never feel happy again but seeing my new Dog as given me a whole new challange to make a another rescue Dog very happy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Dawn: so very sorry to hear your sad news. As others have said, you never stop thinking about them, but it gets easier with time. I lost a six-year-old cat through CKD and felt terrible. What actually did make me feel better; I saw on PF some people here who had ''memory beads'' made, and I did the same. The lady who does the beads posts here as Michelle Childerley (website Memories in Glass). I was so pleased with mine, the bead has a small amount of hair or ''cremains'' and I now feel he is always with me. I don't know if that is something that you would feel happy with.
I wish you well...I think a memorial garden is a lovely idea too.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I lost my Oliver over a year ago and there are still days where the tears flo.It is a long hard process to go through but they say time heals all wounds.I am still waiting.


----------



## fionacw (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi everyone

I'm a complete newbie to this forum. Today I lost my beautiful furry companion of 14 years and I am overcome with grief. I don't know what to do to feel better and I can't stop crying. I haven't got anyone to talk to who will understand how I'm feeling. I'd like to hear from fellow cat (any animal) lovers who are going through the same thing or have been through it. i feel like i'll never be happy ever again. part of me says to go to an animal shelter tomorrow and adopt some more cats straight away but then part of me says to never have another pet again as it's so painful when they are taken away.

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

fionacw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a complete newbie to this forum. Today I lost my beautiful furry companion of 14 years and I am overcome with grief. I don't know what to do to feel better and I can't stop crying. I haven't got anyone to talk to who will understand how I'm feeling. I'd like to hear from fellow cat (any animal) lovers who are going through the same thing or have been through it. i feel like i'll never be happy ever again. part of me says to go to an animal shelter tomorrow and adopt some more cats straight away but then part of me says to never have another pet again as it's so painful when they are taken away.
> 
> Thank you so much xxx


It is devastating when these things happen and it takes time.Even though i lost my Oliver over a year ago i remember very well how it felt.I had lost many pets in my life but losing him was absolutely devastating and rocked my entire existence.The raw feelings fade and i am much better than i was.Once in a while i still break down but not all that often.


----------

